# maxima headlights?



## krnballer0889 (Oct 2, 2005)

Hey... I drive a 1997 Nissan Maxima... Today I left my headlights on in the morning... and I had no clue... So my battery died and I hadda jump it... Embarassing... But there was no way I could've done that... And I found out, when my headlights are on, and i open my door... No sound is made or anything... Don't all cars have a sound that tells u ur headlights are on when u open ur door??? Please help maxima owners.... If there is a sound... How do I fix it... thanks a lot!


----------



## Shenanigans pres (Oct 9, 2005)

ummm....turn ur lights off next time maybe?


----------



## hyethga (Jun 13, 2005)

krnballer0889 said:


> Don't all cars have a sound that tells u ur headlights are on when u open ur door???


  

Nope not all cars do. Just like how many cars don't have a sound to indicate that a person left a door open. Everytime you leave the car just check.


----------



## mrdick (Mar 25, 2004)

actually our cars DO have that sound. its a beeping noise that is made if the keys are left in the ignition while the door is ajar or if the lights are on while the door is open.


----------



## hyethga (Jun 13, 2005)

mrdick said:


> actually our cars DO have that sound. its a beeping noise that is made if the keys are left in the ignition while the door is ajar or if the lights are on while the door is open.


Strange...


----------

